# Problème connexion WIfi et imprimante



## Adeline45000 (25 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

Je suis nulle en partage de réseau. Voici mon problème, je ne peux à la fois être connectée à mon réseau Wifi de la freebox et à mon imprimante HP qui fonctionne en Wifi. 
Pour imprimer je vais sur l'icone airport et je clique sur appareils : Hp ce qui me déconnecte du réseau de la box.
Mon imprimante n'a jamais été configurée vis le disc d'install car je n'arrive pas à imprimer en USB (pas le pilote pour le mac - j'avais acheté l'imprimante à l'époque ou j'avais un PC). 
J'aimerais savoir si il est possible de faire fonctionner les 2 en même temps à la fois le wifi et l'imprimante?? 
Dites moi si il vous faut plus de précisions j'espère que quelqu'un saura m'aider
Merci d'avance


----------



## maousse (25 Août 2011)

bonjour, bienvenue par ici.

c'est quel modèle d'imprimante hp ?

il faut trouver un moyen pour configurer l'imprimante pour qu'elle rejoigne le réseau wifi de ta box (quelle box d'ailleurs ?). C'est sans doute possible, et tout le monde sera connecté en même temps sans soucis. Une fois que tu nous auras donné le modèle, on pourra te fournir une réponse.


----------



## Adeline45000 (25 Août 2011)

Bonjour et merci!!

Le modèle d'imprimante est HP Series C4580 et la box une free box 
Merci


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Août 2011)

maousse a dit:


> il faut trouver un moyen pour configurer l'imprimante pour qu'elle rejoigne le réseau wifi de ta box (quelle box d'ailleurs ?). C'est sans doute possible, et tout le monde sera connecté en même temps sans soucis.



Je ne sais pas comment ça se passe pour les imprimantes HP mais pour les Canon ça se passe comme ça. La configuration réseau de l'imprimante la fait rejoindre le réseau wi-fi existant. Donc pas besoin de chercher bien loin pour ça et tout ce beau petit monde cohabite en parfaite harmonie.


----------



## Letabilis (26 Août 2011)

Salut Adeline

Alors pour ton problème c'est très simple, tu a deux solutions 

- 1ère solution : Brancher ton imprimante en usb. Pas de souci pour les pilotes, ils existent bien et tu peux les télécharger directement depuis leur site.
Plus précisément ici => http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...fr&cc=fr&dlc=fr&sw_lang=&product=3418707#N191

- 2ième solution (surtout utile si ton mac est un portable ou si plusieurs ordi sont succeptible de se servir de la même imprimante) : Brancher ton imprimante à ta freebox (en USB) et imprimer sans fil en restant connecté à ta box.

- Si tu as la dernière freebox V6 (la révolution) voici un tuto qui explique comment faire
=> http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/freebox-revolution-impression-reseau-impossible-651042.html

- Si tu as la freebox V5 les tutos sont assez simples à trouver sur le net, mais n'hésites pas à faire signe en cas de soucis


----------



## Adeline45000 (26 Août 2011)

Merci beaucoup

Alors j'ai fait un truc tout bête, j'ai réinstaller l'imprimante sur le macbook pro, et du coup au moins de configurer j'ai configurer sans fil l'imprimante branchée en Usb et ça s'est fait tout seul c'est parfait!!! je peux donc rester connectée sur le web et imprimer : parfait!!!!


----------

